# Which shoes are best for platform pedals



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I switched to platform pedals a while back and am looking for a decent pair of shoes to keep me planted on the pedals. I'm riding a hard tail in mostly dry, hard packed to rocky conditions. I've read here folks prefer the Vans for grippiness, but I don't quite understand why. I've looked at a number of seemingly more grippy shoes, but thought I would ask before making a purchase.

Anyone have any experience with any of the shoes below?

Avia 6084 Hiking 
http://www.kohls.com/products/produ...CONTENT<>cnt_id=437065465&bmUID=1175862936688

Vans Quarry 
http://www.kohls.com/products/produ...CONTENT<>cnt_id=437065465&bmUID=1175863138892

Columbia Sierra Peak Hiking Trail
http://www.kohls.com/products/produ...CONTENT<>cnt_id=437065465&bmUID=1175863229423

Thanks

Edit - OK I'm not sure why I couldn't get my pictures uploaded, or my links to work:madmax:


----------



## Keepthemdead (Jul 23, 2006)

*For My Money...*

.... I'd go with a shoe thats built for riding.
So I'd get the Five Ten Impacts(best gripping sole out there and available in low and high) or one of Lake's bmx type shoes(pretty good shoes
I've had a pair for a year and a half). Don't buy 661( sh*te quality).
Cheers.


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

I just switched back to flats, and the Five.Ten impacts are definitely the way to go. I haven't slipped a pedal yet with them, and they stay stuck on the pedals so well you actually have to pick your foot up to readjust positioning. Believe all the hype.


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

I here alot of good stuff about the Five Ten. I have only had WalMart shoes. A pair of suede steel toe low top from 2 years ago that work ok. Just bought a pair of Air Speeds that even have Mike McGill's signature on them. Ooooooo. 'bout $20 for them, and probably made in the same factory? Yeah, I know, ugg, Walmart.


----------



## MoonriseRascal (Feb 5, 2004)

*My favorites...*

I've got two pairs of these that I alternate through. Each pair gets washed in the machine after every third or fourth ride (more often in the winter) and both still look great. I've been more than happy with the quality. Comfy (roomy cut), sticky sole, decent padding, and easy to walk and hike in. So comfy, I wear them for casual when not on my bike.

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=b1c71690-9bf8-4da5-8dfd-f18b7fc501fa

They also make a non-hightop if you like.

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=4a2aa651-78e4-4812-bd05-30c5fdcf0d13

Go with the Taki shoe. They have the stickier sole material.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had really good luck with random shoes intended for skateboarding. They all seem to be amazingly durable, I usually get at least 2 years of heavy use out of each pair. Flat bottoms are the norm, plus the muted colors and styles make them wearable to work (business casual), the only draw back is the flexy soles.

I've been on the lookout for a shoe for xc racing but have had no luck so far. I want a something that 's got the right bottom for flats, has a stiff sole, and is light/breathable. If anyone knows of such a magical shoe, please speak up!


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

I was hoping to find something in the lower price range. I've never even spent $70 - $100 on my dress shoes. I generally find a brand I love an wait for them to go on clearence or find them online. I haven't even seen any six six 1s or Five Tens under $70. 

I'm sure someone on this forum has found a suitable shoe with a stiffer build and sticky sole.  The shoes I posted all have that combination. Having not seen a pair of Six Six 1s or Five Tens, except for online, I can't tell if any of the ones I listed can be substituted.

If I have to hold out for a pair of cycling specific shoes then so be it. I just need to know there's no other route.:nono: 

Thanks.


----------



## TreeHouse (Mar 27, 2004)

*Try a bunch of them with your pedals*

I am a confessed shoe hog and have a bunch of shoes around that I use for whatever, as in no one shoe for everything. On teh same token, some shoes do work better for some stuff than others, and dependent on your ride style, try a few different pairs if you can with your pedals as you may be surprised by what works. I have a big fat pig pedal by KHS on a SS (frankenbike) and I found a pair of old NB trail runners worked like magic on those pedals. No sliding, no movement, and I felt wonderfully stable.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

GF_TASS said:


> Hi all,
> I've read here folks prefer the Vans for grippiness, but I don't quite understand why. :


If you're using platforms with the little studs in them (BMX style pedals), the soft mainly flat grippy soles on skate shoes grab really well on these types of pedals. Shoes with aggressive treads like hiking shoes are awful on these types of pedals. So given your list of choices, you should go with the Vans or something similar. The problem with skate shoes and mountain biking is that skate shoes have zero grip on wet trails so if you have to hike-a-bike up a steep wet hill, you're gonna have problems.


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Five Ten are the best. Vans with the Off The Wall(waffle)soles work very well too.


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

I usually follow the advice given on this board. This time however, I couldn't pass up the $25 sale price of the Avia 6084 Hiking shoes (Kohls). They are a low profile, and relatively rigid shoe with a gummy sole with nice ventilation, so I dicided to give them a go. At some point I'll be able to compare them to the Five Tens, but for now I am very impressed with how well they stick.

Just like mentioned here regarding the Five Tens, you have to lift your foot up to adjust your position on the pedal. The Avia's stiffness reduced foot fatigue on my first ride, but the softness of the materials made them a comfortable fit. The three ponted star pattern on their sole locks them on to the pedal better than I could imagined without bein clipped in. It remains to be seen how long they last, but don't see any reason why I won't be able to get some good wear from them. 

Thus far...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , so I'm sure they will be discontinued tomorow.


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well the guys who ride trials (myself included), and you see some of the crazy stuff they do, a lot of them seem to prefer Vans or DC. I have used Van with my trials bike for the past five years. Comfotable, inexpensive, and a nice flat sold that grips well. Really any kind of flat-soled skate type shoe is usually pretty good.


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

yoda2 said:


> Well the guys who ride trials (myself included), and you see some of the crazy stuff they do, a lot of them seem to prefer Vans or DC. I have used Van with my trials bike for the past five years. Comfotable, inexpensive, and a nice flat sold that grips well. Really any kind of flat-soled skate type shoe is usually pretty good.


I'm still going to keep my eyes open for a good pair of VANS. I found some on clearence for $10 before I boughtt the Avias, but they were a half size too small


----------



## OldDogDan (Dec 3, 2006)

I am very happy with Five-Tens. It's the rubber! I don't have the Impacts, but some older Five-Ten Mountain Master shoes I already had. Look in discount ads for "approach" shoes with sticky rubber. Others besides Five-Ten might work (Boreal, La Sportiva, Garmont, other climbing shoe brands). But when my Mtn Masters wear out I will get Impacts.


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

*Update Round 2*

The Avias didn't work nearly as well as I had hoped on rough surfaces. I began feeling less confident with them as the surface became rougher. OK, go ahead...tell me you all told me so I ended up finding a decent pair of Vans with the waffle souls and will be giving them a go this weekend. Sorry all, I guess I can be a bit dense at times

I'll still keep an eye out for a good deal on Five Tens. Thanks all for your help and input.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

If you're riding rough stuff, you need a softer sole...go for the 5.10 and stop dickin' around. You just wasted money on the cheaper shoe and you're thinking about another cheaper shoe. You'll have two pairs of cheap shoes that will never add up the the Stealth tech rubber of the impacts. get them on sale at beyond bikes or, it you don't want to wait, pay full price at 5.10, but definitely do it now and enjoy the clipped in feeling these shoes will give you on your rides. good luck


----------



## TheBicFlic (Nov 26, 2006)

They may not be the "toughest"shoe, but I have gotten some really good stick on my pedals with my Adidas, their flat and rubbery bottom just works.


----------



## ValerieNV (Jan 18, 2007)

I ride in the Ariat Duma . It's designed for endurance horse riding but all those features make it great for mt. biking .

http://www.ariat.com/products_detail.aspx?cid=1&scid=13&pid=280


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

PTownDiddy said:


> If you're riding rough stuff, you need a softer sole...go for the 5.10 and stop dickin' around. You just wasted money on the cheaper shoe and you're thinking about another cheaper shoe. You'll have two pairs of cheap shoes that will never add up the the Stealth tech rubber of the impacts. get them on sale at beyond bikes or, it you don't want to wait, pay full price at 5.10, but definitely do it now and enjoy the clipped in feeling these shoes will give you on your rides. good luck


Actually I didn't waste any cash as I needed some new shoes anyway. What I was hoping to acomplish for now is to not spend the $$$ on biking specific shoes. if and When I buy the Five Tens, that wil be all I'll use them for. For now, I just need to get by until my clipped-in related injury heals. I'm still debating the to clipless or not to clipless issue at this point.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ive had great luck with my avia cantilever sole cross trainers, and the concave platform pedals from Kona both are cheap and easy to come by


----------

